# JSOW used by Canada?



## MrWhyt (23 Jan 2009)

The Wikipedia article on the AGM-154 Joint Standoff Weapon lists Canada as a user. I haven't been able to confirm this anywhere else on the web, just talk of maybe buying some. Is it in service with our Air Force? if so, when did we buy it? and what variant?


----------

